# Witterungsgeführte Heizungssteuerung mit LOGO! oder Easy?



## lorenz2512 (7 August 2005)

Hallo,
"eine witterungsgeführte Heizungssteuerung mit LOGO! oder Easy", hat jemand so ein Projekt mal durchgeführt? Ich frage, weil die Hardwarekosten sind ja immens hoch, und die Steuerung soll an eine Heizung angeschloßen werden die schon besteht, ich habe mir auch noch nicht die Fühler angesehen( welche Art, ist von Viessmann). Tretten da auch noch mehr Probleme auf????


----------



## seeba (7 August 2005)

Willst du die Heizungssteuerung (die ja normalerweise schon irgendwie vorhanden sein müsste) ersetzen oder erweitern? So einfach, denke ich, dürfte es nicht sein. evtl. brauchst du dann neue Fühler usw. Mit den Kosten hast du wohl recht!


----------



## lorenz2512 (7 August 2005)

Hallo,
danke für die schnelle Antwort. Ich will gar nichts :roll: (anderen fällt was aus(geistig), und ich soll machen). Mit den Fühlern wechseln, das würde so eine Sache, da hatte ich an einen Universalmessverstärker für Temperaturfühler gedacht. Es sol eine Reparatur-Erweiterung werden, da die vorhandene Reglung ab und an austeigt und eine Erweiterung um einen 2. Kessel mit Holzpallets nachgedacht wird.
Wenn ich ehrlich bin: gefällt mir nicht.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (7 August 2005)

Hallo Dietmar,



			
				lorenz2512 schrieb:
			
		

> ..Wenn ich ehrlich bin: gefällt mir nicht.


Das würde mir auch nicht gefallen. Aber immerhin verfügt das easy800 über einen PID-Regelalgorithmus und Schaltuhr, hatte aber noch nichts mit zu tun. "Witterungsgeführt" ist prinzipiell kein Problem, da ja nur der Sollwert anhand der Aussentemperatur berechnet wird. Ein easy-Bedienteil zur Eingabe von Sollwerten und Schaltzeiten wäre angebracht. Das Problem mit den Vissman-Fühlern hast du schon richtig erkannt.

Wo findet man eine Kennlinie der Fühler?
Was kostet ein easy800 + Bedienteil?


Gruss, Onkel


----------



## lorenz2512 (7 August 2005)

Hallo,
@ reicher Onkel: Ja, der Preis  :lol: , über die Schiene werde ich es versuchen abzublocken, denn wenn der 2.Kessel auch von Viessmann ist braucht man wahrscheinlich nicht so zu tricksen. Aber war auch nur eine Anfrage......


----------

